
'BLATANTLY ILLEGAL': 17 newspapers slam Brave ad-blocking browser - neoCrimeLabs
http://www.businessinsider.com/newspaper-publishers-send-cease-and-desist-to-brave-browser-2016-4
======
tracker1
Blocking ads is one thing, replacing them with other monetization without a
publisher's permission is something else entirely... I know it should be the
user's choice, but I'm kind of with the NAA on this one...

Unless a site opted in, to have their ads replaced and not simply blocked,
then doing so is pretty messed up.

